# Raised Panel Router Bits



## Dan Butler (Nov 4, 2004)

I am going to purchase a panel raising and rail and stile router bits. I will be using them in a router table with a PC 7518 3.25 HP fixed base variable speed router. 

The primary intended use is for making raised panel doors. Do you have any recommendations as to manufacturer, style, etc. Should I buy a matched set? Ones with back cutters, etc?


Thanks


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

There are a great many raised panel door sets available Dan.
It always looks better if the rail and style bits are the same shape as the panel bit.
i.e. all ogee, bevel, radius, ovolo etc.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

The panel bits with the back cutter, allows you to raise the panel without it being proud of the stile and rail when the door is assembled. I use CMT, and Freud, I also
have a set from Oak Park, they all work just fine. A matched set is probably the way to go since you can often get a deal on them. 

Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## dtoney5817 (Nov 17, 2004)

Woodline Inc has a cabinet set that is very good with a back cutter.
See Woodline.com


----------

